# help



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

im going out friday to go bottom fishing any sugestions on spots not far out of the p cola pass!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

3 barges, or some of the new reefs below. Also see link to Escambia County's site.
http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/2011Artificial reefMASTER list.pdf
171 RFRA Reef 2** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 39 30 17.863'N 87 14.146'W
172 RFRA Reef 3** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 43 30 17.778'N 87 14.133'W
173 RFRA Reef 4** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 43 30 17.739'N 87 14.131'W
174 RFRA Reef 5** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 46 30 17.686'N 87 14.116'W
175 RFRA Reef 6** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 47 30 17.632'N 87 14.116'W
176 RFRA Reef 7** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 48 30 17.588'N 87 14.112'W
177 RFRA Reef 8** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 48 30 17.534'N 87 14.112'W
178 RFRA Reef 9** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 47 30 17.474'N 87 14.099'W
179 RFRA Reef 10** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 48 30 17.439'N 87 14.093'W
180 RFRA Reef 11** June 2009 3 broken modules 49 30 17.372'N 87 14.085'W
181 RFRA Reef 12** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 53 30 17.339'N 87 14.089'W
182 RFRA Reef 13** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 55 30 17.294'N 87 14.072'W​
183 RFRA Reef 14** June 2009 3 ARI concrete pyramids donated by RFRA 41 30 17.873'N 87 14.066'W


----------



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

Better check the weather and take a barf bag and the coast guard's direct number, seas 7 to 11 foot, you won't get far out unless your boat is a carnival cruise ship. Try going by local bait shop and get some numbers inside pass or bay structure. Plenty of folks do outstanding this time of year in bay.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Consider redfish !*

This time of year they can and do swaRM IN GREAT NUMBERS IN THE PASS. fREQUENTLY THEY ARE ON THEW SURFACE SHOWING AN AWSOME DISPLAY OF MOSTLY OVER-SIZED FISH... eASY PICKINGS IN THE LEE ON A WINDY DAY...sORRY ABOUT THE CAPS LOCK..


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

redfish sound good what for bait and rigs.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

BLUEWATER BOUND said:


> Better check the weather and take a barf bag and the coast guard's direct number, seas 7 to 11 foot, you won't get far out unless your boat is a carnival cruise ship. Try going by local bait shop and get some numbers inside pass or bay structure. Plenty of folks do outstanding this time of year in bay.


 Probably going to be a little bumpy, but I don't see where you are getting 7-11..... I'm seeing something around 2 ft, and if its out of the north (friday) it probably would not be that bad in close. Hell, since most of the fishing is near the south side of the bay (seen some pretty rough days in the bay ) , you might be better off in the gulf. ....you never know till you go.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Most around the pass...*



jeff912 said:


> redfish sound good what for bait and rigs.


..are caught dfagging pinfish or menhaden on the bottom ;or trolling with stretches along the channel edges. 
What I was refering to is when they school/swarm on the surface (in the ship channel ) around the pass. You can cast almost any lure for them. Bend the barbs back to help the release...
I enjoy them on light tackle, but some frown on that..


----------

